# Midna Owensboro, KY Female Deployed owner



## Clayr (Jun 20, 2000)

Midna is described as a sweet girl but terrified of children. Does not care for cats but does like dogs.

Her owner is deployed, parents were going to attempt to keep her for him but she wants to chase the horses and the chickens so they want her to find another home.

Contact owners parents at [email protected]


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

have contacted someone I know in KY who is pretty sucessful at networking homes and even temp homes for this dog

Lee


----------



## Clayr (Jun 20, 2000)

Thanks so much


----------

